# need audio drivers for dell OptiPlex 170L



## yaseen606 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi All,:wave:

Recently I have formatted my system(Dell OptiPlex 170L) and hav installed windows XP. post installation I am not getting any audio. I went to Dell support site and tried to follow the following steps.
1. clicked on drivers
2. entered Service tag
3. then selected AUDIO from the dropdown 
4. It suggested one download and downloaded it.
5. when i ran that file got the below message.
"cannot download the application. the application is missing required files.contact application vendor for assistance".:4-dontkno

Now am not able to install any sound drivers though i did lot of search on goolge. :sad:

Kindly help me to fix this issue.ray:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi yaseen606, welcome to TSF

here is the install order dell recommends How to Download and Install Drivers in the Correct Order | Dell
did you install the chipset driver?


----------

